# belara side effects



## coconutkym

am awaiting DE at Im.Taking the Pill Belaraq for 132 days and have felt sick virtually whole time, stomach cramps, nausea, diarrhoea, constipation, bloating,   
alos v crotchety and hormaonal. 
also cant realy face alcohol or chocolate(my 2 major food groups?! )

anyone else found the same?

have taken the pill before, over 10 yrs ago and never felt as sh*t as this. 

Belara is not available in UK but have found manufacturers details on website about its side effects and contra indications.  These are fit my symptons. any one esle suffere the same so I dont feel such a  failure at this too?

am considering trying to get my GP to prescribe a different Pill as i need to tajek until mid february? anyone tried switching like that? will it annoy IM?


hope top hear from sonmme one soon. CK


----------



## coconutkym

update from Ck

now think it may have been a viral bug as dh has ben sick the same too


----------

